# The Hatch? 2014



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I think I saw the first covey here while driving into town. The hen slid away into the wheat field and kind of slunk off slowly. Pretty sure there were chicks with her. Anyone seeing any yet? The rooster behind the shop just doesn't let off on the crowing either. Drives both dogs nuts.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Also saw a bunch of fuzz balls today but unfortunately they met their demise to a truck. Nothing the truck driver could do. Mamma ran across with the little ones in tow. She made it,they did not!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Bummer!


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

Going to guess that the upland hatch won't be real great with the cool, wet June we had. Seemed the Mott area was especially wet. Several nights in the 40's as well.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I'd have agreed that with the cool wet June the hatch would not be too great, but I've seen more coveys of little flying fizz balls this year than envy other good year before. The other day my dog put up a covey of little ones that must have numbered at least 20, but no Huns flushed with them. Too many for one bunch, but I, ve never seen so many little ones all bunched up this early. When they first flushed I thought maybe they were Huns or massed meadowlarks or robins or something. The hens must have sneaked away in the over thick clover.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have seen more little ones this summer then I have in awhile. All while cutting hay either in ditches or flat land hay.


----------



## malaskabound (Jan 18, 2017)

Any idea of how the birds are doing this winter. I've hunted the last two winters in Iowa have seen plenty of birds [north central] but it is real hard to see dog working weeds way to high, you don't seem to have that problem. Thanks for any info


----------

